# Cooking oils and transfatty acids



## jsjs24 (Dec 25, 2003)

I posted this on FG too, it's some good info to know.


I've been doing some research today about different diets and I came across some interesting info on www.gunters.net in the nutrition section. Here is a quote from Gunter; "If vegetable oil is used to fry or cook foods, it loses its essential component and trans fatty acids are created. They are suspected of playing a major role in the development of heart diseases. Fried foods contain a high amount of those trans fatty acids."

I did not know that and was not sure how many of you did either. However, I do understand transfatty acids very well (from college biology class...lol). And incase you don't know how to tell if a food contains transfatty acids I will explain. First of all, fried foods like McDonalds and Burgerking are loaded in them (this is why I don't eat fast foods). In the grocery store you have to look at the "ingredients." If it says "partially hydrogenated soybean oil" or "hydrogenated soybean oil" it contains transfatty acids. I know a lot of people just look at the nutrition facts and if it has low saturated fat they think the rest is good. Well, that is usually not the case. Think about it, they want you to know if it has poly or mono fats in it. The reason they don't tell you the amount of transfatty acids is because the FDA has not detemined an amount that is safe to be consumed. They say that "no" amount is safe and they are trying to have it minimized and cutout of as many foods as possible. Surf the net sometime and read up on these if you want.


----------



## jack hust (Dec 29, 2003)

very nice read bro


----------



## armani1072 (Dec 30, 2003)

good info i did not know that. thanks


----------



## Chelle (Jan 3, 2004)

I read this while munching on a Trioplex peanut butter choc chip bar.
I looked on the back and the only questionable thing I saw was peanut oil.
It's a large bar - 4.2 oz.
33 g protein
358 ca
47carbs
10 g fat

That fat count is high, you think?
Also, the carb too?

When I have one, I eat it early in the day so that I can keep a close watch on the rest of my carb count.   I try to get no more than 150 carbs a day.
I'm trying to stay on a 50/25/25 .


----------



## jsjs24 (Jan 3, 2004)

If it is loaded in sugar then just eat it after a workout for an insulin spike.....with your protein shake of course.


----------



## tordon (Jul 31, 2005)

did your homework A+


----------

